# Camelots Pitbulls



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I know this subject has been touched in the past but I still want to know more about camelot pitbull kennel and their dogs and if anyone on this board have any of their dogs. 
I really like their dogs. A lot. Im not sure how much they are asking for the pups but i know you have to have $500 deposit. JW

heres there site:
http://www.camelotpitbulls.com/index.htm


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Not my style but from this page alone... Produced 2

I would hope they been breeding for over 300 years if thats possible 

Puppy peddlers come in all shape and sizes!

Not knocking there dogs but damn, look at all these dogs being pumped out


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm... thats true they did stud cheif A WHOLE lot.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Just wondering... how long the kennel's been up and running?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

no idea thats why im trying to find out more info lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

it says it was founded my the sire cheif in 1997


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well there's your answer, why look any further?

$500.00 deposit?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

that kennel has been out since early 90's and the dogs have gotten,bigger,uglier, and less athletic as time has gone by. the only thing i must say is this is the only bloodline that consistently throws good protection dogs, the other side of that is the human aggression some have been known to have. i personally dont like anything over 60 pounds but these dogs are 50 pounds too heavy. each bloodline has a purpose so dont just get a dog because of looks jmo....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

as im reading this im not liking them too much
the name camelot - United Rednose World
i learned a lot from this thread i had no idea there was a difference between the camelot kennels and camelot pits


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I hope your eye's have been open'ed


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Marty said:


> Well I hope your eye's have been open'ed


like an owl O_O lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I joined the site but if I open my mouth I'm gone LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i was going to say i dont like that site but i didnt want to offend anyone on here.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PERFORMANCE DRIVEN PITS!

that was off that site... doesnt seem very much more impressive


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that site that i posted arent even the actual camelot kennel dogs from Art.
Art had puppies and Duke didnt fit his criteria so he weeded Duke out, then someone went and made a kennel out of duke and called it camelot pits. A whole bunch of oversized BULLIES. not apbt's like camelot kennels. so now camelot pits are marketing their dogs as if they were camelot kennels. 2 different dogs completely!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thats some boo boo man. i mean i LOVE a well done bully, but call it what it is!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thats some boo boo man. i mean i LOVE a well done bully, but call it what it is!


thats just it..i dont think many ppl are even aware that these are two different breeds of dogs.i know that this is the case here in michigan where i live,people have no idea that there is even such a thing as ambullies,and they will just sit and argue with you to your blue in the face.its frustrating!!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

belindabone said:


> thats just it..i dont think many ppl are even aware that these are two different breeds of dogs.i know that this is the case here in michigan where i live,people have no idea that there is even such a thing as ambullies,and they will just sit and argue with you to your blue in the face.its frustrating!!!!!


gotta love the uneducated that think their educated 

we get it in the nortthwest too.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> gotta love the uneducated that think their educated
> 
> we get it in the nortthwest too.


um dont forget the south. lol

everything thats got a big ol' watermelon shaped smile is a "bad ass pit"

lol

"you gonna teach it to maul intruders?"

yeah.. if by maul you mean cover in slobber rofl


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

when i think bullies or american bullies i dont think camalots the duke,i think 13inchs off the ground at 85 pounds and blue,he is/was none of the above.jmo.
definetly not your traditional standard apbt but american bullie,i think not.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cane76 said:


> when i think bullies or american bullies i dont think camalots the duke,i think 13inchs off the ground at 85 pounds and blue,he is/was none of the above.jmo.
> definetly not your traditional standard apbt but american bullie,i think not.


what would they fall under? staffy?


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

It looks like a duck, It walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck too, It must be a duck! 
Yeah those dogs cant get any more bullier, well maybe they could if they were blue.
APBT? I think not! Bullies? By there looks I'd say Yes and I feel they should be called as such or at least bullystyle! There just adding to all the confusion about distinction of the two breeds. Makes me fustrated!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

holy crap these things looks funny LOL. i cant believe people will actually pay money for them. they look like pigs


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Member's are not here to defend their self so lets let it go, OK?


----------

